

The Importance of a Github Profile - New Developer Question - nhangen

I'm getting into a bit of both client and server side development, and in looking around, I see a lot of developers pointing to Github profiles. I've also seen many job listings ask for the same.<p>I'm curious, how important is it to build a repository for either serious consideration as a job seeker and/or reputation as a hacker?
======
zck
If you want to be considered a hacker, you have to...hack. That doesn't mean
you have to have a github account. It's the new hotness, sure, but you can get
by without it.

What do you hack? No one would argue that someone who is a core developer for,
say, Emacs isn't a hacker merely because Emacs uses bzr for source control.

Github is a means to an end: simple sharing and collaboration of code. If your
hacking doesn't require that, don't get a github account. But if you can't
point to what you've done -- this is not necessarily "show me the code"; if
you build a website that does something cool, or hack some hardware, that'll
count -- you're probably not a hacker.

Worry about your projects, not github.

~~~
nhangen
I can dig that, thanks.

------
hasenj
The point of github is being an easy place that you can point to to tell
people "I hack, look here for proof". You can still point to other places or
things. It doesn't have to be on github.

If you don't hack and are just in it for the career/job, don't bother.

~~~
nhangen
That's what I wanted to know. My issue with Github was that it felt like open
source rather than "look what I built," so I wasn't sure if I was missing part
of the culture or just seeing things wrong.

I'm definitely not in it for a job, I was more curious about the reputation
factor, as in - do I need to give code away in order to taken seriously.

Sounds like it's not so much about giving away code as it is using it to
supplement your portfolio.

------
jparicka
To "build" a repository is 3 mins job in git. I'd still put in your CV once
you've built one though. I'm currently considering making switch from the SVN
<http://goo.gl/Ho66I>

~~~
awfulcoder14
Unshortened url: [http://alpha.beepl.com/question/why-should-i-choose-git-
over...](http://alpha.beepl.com/question/why-should-i-choose-git-over-svn-ask-
seriously-i-would-like-to-know/)

Just stop using shortened URLs on hacker news.

~~~
jparicka
Will do. Sorry about that.

